# Locally collected plant IDs



## greenjoe (Jan 14, 2006)

These plants were collected in West TN and have been in my aquarium for the past 8 months. I have a few ideas but I am not 100% sure. Hope the images appear. No idea how to imbed photos from google photos to web forums.

I think this is ludwigia glandulosa (although the submersed leaves are much thicker in width compared to Petco's L. glandulosa; don't have a good example right now because it grew out of the water and the below water leaves died off):
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=X3hTcWFnbDRfQXlEZXNFVGJTaVUtcUNUODdBaWJn
Is this the same plant as L. glandulosa (collected in same area but not at same time 2 pics):
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=X3hTcWFnbDRfQXlEZXNFVGJTaVUtcUNUODdBaWJn
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=X3hTcWFnbDRfQXlEZXNFVGJTaVUtcUNUODdBaWJn
I think Ludwigia repens (but not sure):
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=X3hTcWFnbDRfQXlEZXNFVGJTaVUtcUNUODdBaWJn
Persicaria sp?; also the plant next to it looks like a ceratopteris (but grows differently, no idea what it is, also not sure if it is fully aquatic but has survived quite well for awhile):
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=X3hTcWFnbDRfQXlEZXNFVGJTaVUtcUNUODdBaWJn
Really common native plant but name escapes me:
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=X3hTcWFnbDRfQXlEZXNFVGJTaVUtcUNUODdBaWJn
No idea what kind of plant:
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=X3hTcWFnbDRfQXlEZXNFVGJTaVUtcUNUODdBaWJn
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=X3hTcWFnbDRfQXlEZXNFVGJTaVUtcUNUODdBaWJn
Two floating ludwigia (neither looked like L peploides but could be wrong):
Ludwigia helminthorrhiza?:
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=X3hTcWFnbDRfQXlEZXNFVGJTaVUtcUNUODdBaWJn
Other floating ludwigia (not sure):
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=X3hTcWFnbDRfQXlEZXNFVGJTaVUtcUNUODdBaWJn
Side by side:
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=X3hTcWFnbDRfQXlEZXNFVGJTaVUtcUNUODdBaWJn


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Where was all this collected exactly?

First three are indeed glandulosa. It can be a bit variable depending on conditions and collection location. We even have one that grows orange under water.

Second plant looks like _L. palustris_, not repens.

Third is a _Persicaria_, yes. I don't know what the other thing is.

Next one is a _Myosotis_. Could be _M. scorpioides_ (aka forget-me-not) which is NOT native, or _M. laxa_, which is. Either way should do fine for you.

I don't have any idea what the next one is either.

Last plant is probably _Ludwigia peploides_. Not a good aquarium plant. Usually grows floating across the surface and what you have is more or less a seedling. Helminthorhiza is South American and has pneumatophores for floating.


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 14, 2006)

Plants were near Memphis area I think, probably a pond near wolf river but can't remember exactly. The ludwigia definitely does not have pneumatophores, I guess it likely is l. peploides (I went to a pond that I know grows L. peploides and will see if it grows the same as this ludwigia). looks like Myosotis is likely match for the other plant, but I've never seen the flower/flower stalk, will compare if it ever flowers.
Here's another plant that I'm not sure of, collected in same area, but I thought it was Diodia virginiana at first, but then it grew some more and definitely doesn't look like it nor does the flower:
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=X3hTcWFnbDRfQXlEZXNFVGJTaVUtcUNUODdBaWJn
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=X3hTcWFnbDRfQXlEZXNFVGJTaVUtcUNUODdBaWJn
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=X3hTcWFnbDRfQXlEZXNFVGJTaVUtcUNUODdBaWJn

Also here is the flower stalk of the plant that looked like a ceratopteris:
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=X3hTcWFnbDRfQXlEZXNFVGJTaVUtcUNUODdBaWJn


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

New links don't work


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 14, 2006)

edited links; try links now. hope it worked.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

First looks like _Justicia_. Maybe americana

Can't really see the other plant so well on my phone. Perhaps when I return home.


----------

